# [Polish NR] Marcin Bloch 2.05 2x2 average



## Sajwo (Nov 10, 2014)

cool reaction ;d


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Heh, all the Marcins get records


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice. Love the reaction haha.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey, he has my last name!

Actually though, great job!


----------

